# Geoffrey ω Omega



## GeoffreyOmega (Feb 27, 2016)

Hello everyone, new comer here!
I'm an avid reader of SF, especially Isaac Asimov and I enjoy a lot films like Blade Runner.

In my free-time, I started to make videos of space scenery really about anything that's happening out there.
Here are a few of my latest creations:










I hope you enjoyed, don't hesitates to tell me what you think about it 

See you soon on the forum!

PS: next video is about a 3D representation of The Helix Nebula.


----------



## GeoffreyOmega (Feb 28, 2016)

Hello,

After 1 week of work and 2 to 3 weeks of rendering, I managed to pull this out:






Telle me what you think about it.

Cya!


----------



## GeoffreyOmega (Mar 8, 2016)

Hey,

Latest piece I've done using the simulator Space Engine.
This software let me dreams about so many things, so many worlds, so many possibilities.






Enjoy, don't hesitates to tell me what you think of it.

Cya!


----------



## WaylanderToo (Mar 8, 2016)

hmmmm some of that is way cool


----------



## Phyrebrat (Mar 17, 2016)

Very nice. Almost meditative. 

pH


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Mar 18, 2016)

GeoffreyOmega said:


> Enjoy, don't hesitates to tell me what you think of it.


Any chance of some representative stills + text?

We don't have the Cap for YouTube.


----------



## Dan Jones (Apr 11, 2016)

Nice work!

And welcome to Chrons! You'll like it here


----------

